# Ελληνικές συμμετοχές στον διαγωνισμό Juvenes Translatores της Ε.Ε.



## Leximaniac (Oct 26, 2010)

​ 
Ανακοινώθηκαν τα σχολεία απ' όλες τις χώρες της Ε.Ε. που θα λάβουν μέρος στο Juvenes Translatores. Συγχαρητήρια στα ελληνικά σχολεία που μπήκαν στο διαγωνισμό!


Τα σχολεία τώρα μένει να δώσουν έως και 5 ονόματα μαθητών που θα συμμετέχουν. Οι μαθητές μπορούν να επιλέξουν να μεταφράσουν οποιοδήποτε κείμενο σε οποιαδήποτε από τις 23 επίσημες γλώσσες της Ε.Ε.. Φυσικά οι διοργανωτές συστήνουν αυτό που οι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές πρέπει να έχουμε ως κανόνα, ότι δηλαδή το καλύτερο είναι να μεταφράζει κανείς προς τη μητρική του γλώσσα ή τουλάχιστον την ισχυρότερη γλώσσα που κατέχει και στην οποία μπορεί να εκφραστεί ευκολότερα.


Συγχαρητήρια, λοιπόν, στα σχολεία: 







2ο Γενικό Λύκειο Ηρακλείου Αττικής, Ακτίου 1 και Σμύρνης, Νέο Ηράκλειο Αττικής
2ο Γενικό Λύκειο Κοζάνης, Ανδρέα Κάλβου 1, Κοζάνη
2ο Γενικό Λύκειο Λαμίας, Γ. Γεννηματά 2, Λαμία
2ο Λύκειο Βριλησσίων, Ταϋγέτου και Δίρφυς, Βριλήσσια
4ο Γενικό Λύκειο Ηρακλείου Κρήτης, Φιλιππουπόλεως 45, Ηράκλειο Κρήτης
4ο Γενικό Λύκειο Τρίπολης, Ακαδημίας 12, Τρίπολη
7ο Γενικό Λύκειο Πειραιά, Χορμοβίτου 195 & Ψαρρών, Πειραιάς
11ο Γενικό Λύκειο Θεσσαλονίκης, Πάροδος Σκουφά, Θεσσαλονίκη
15ο Γενικό Λύκειο Θεσσαλονίκης, Καρόλου Ντηλ 24, Θεσσαλονίκη
22o Γενικό Λύκειο Αθηνών, Ολοφύτου 55, Αθήνα
Β' Τοσίτσειο Αρσάκειο Λύκειο Εκάλης, Λεωφόρος Μαραθώνος 1, Άνοιξη
Γενικό Λύκειο Αμερικανικού Κολλεγίου Ελλάδος Pierce, Γραβιάς 6, Αγία Παρασκευή
Γενικό Λύκειο Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου, Ιωάννη Μαρκάκη 10, Κάλυκας, Χανιά
Γενικό Λύκειο Καλλίπολης, Μαρίας Χατζηκυριάκου 27, Καλλίπολη, Πειραιάς
Γενικό Λύκειο Μαραθώνα, Λεωφόρος Δημοκρατίας 7, Μαραθώνας
Γενικό Λύκειο Πολυκάστρου Κιλκίς, Κύπρου και Λεωφόρος Στρατού, Πολύκαστρο
Διαπολιτισμικό Λύκειο Σαπών, Κουτουμάνη 1, Σάπες Ροδόπης
Εκπαιδευτήρια Αθηνά, 6οχλμ Ε.Ο. Τρικάλων – Καλαμπάκας, Τρίκαλα
Εκπαιδευτήρια Φρυγανιώτη, Πεύκα Ρετζίκι (περιοχή Παπαγεωργίου), Θεσσαλονίκη
Ιδιωτικό Γενικό Λύκειο "Ελληνική Αναγέννηση", Γηροκομείου 61, Πάτρα
Κολλέγιο Ψυχικού, Στεφάνου Δέλτα 15, Ψυχικό
Πυθαγόρειο Γενικό Λύκειο Σάμου, Πυθαγόρα 11, Σάμος
 Μπορείτε να ενημερώνεστε για την πορεία του διαγωνισμού στην επίσημη σελίδα εδώ ή μπορείτε να παρακολουθείτε τις εξελίξεις και στη σελίδα τους στο Facebook


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2013)

*Ένα μπράβο για τους νεαρούς μεταφραστές της ΕΕ: Juvenes Translatores 2013*

Τα ονόματα των 27 νικητών του ετήσιου διαγωνισμού της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για νεαρούς μεταφραστές «Juvenes Translatores» για μαθητές της δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης δημοσιεύονται σήμερα (28 Ιανουαρίου, παρακάτω θα βρείτε τον κατάλογο με τους μαθητές/σχολεία που ανακηρύχθηκαν νικητές). Τον Νοέμβριο του 2012 έλαβαν μέρος στον διαγωνισμό περισσότεροι από 3 000 μαθητές από 750 σχολεία. Οι νικητές —ένας από κάθε χώρα της ΕΕ— θα προσκληθούν στην τελετή απονομής των βραβείων στις Βρυξέλλες στις 11 Απριλίου για να παραλάβουν τα βραβεία τους από την επίτροπο Ανδρούλλα Βασιλείου και θα έχουν επίσης την ευκαιρία να δουν από κοντά πώς εργάζονται οι μεταφραστές της Επιτροπής. 

Η ανακοίνωση των αποτελεσμάτων εδώ

Η ελληνική συμμετοχή: *Μαρία Φανή (Μαριφαίη) Δεδεμπίλη* (ES-EL) Γενικό Λύκειο Βέλου, Βέλο Κορινθίας






http://www.mykorinthia.gr/news/afto...ou-nikitria-evropaikou-diagonismou-metafrasis

Και για να πιστοποιηθεί έμπρακτα η ευρωπαϊκή ενότητα μέσα από τη διαφορετικότητα, ας ακούσουμε αυτό:


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2013)

Αβίαστα ελληνικά στη μετάφραση της μαθήτριας, χωρίς ορθογραφικά λάθη (αν εξαιρέσεις το «ό,τι», που κάθε τόσο το ξεχνάμε κι εμείς). Είναι και δύο σημεία που δεν μάρκαρε ο διορθωτής: «Ο καθηγητής μας είναι πολύ διασκεδαστικός λέγοντας ανέκδοτα» αντί για «όταν λέει». Κι εκείνο το «λάμβανα» («όταν λάμβανα το φάκελο») — πρέπει να μάθουμε να κάνουμε «παίρνω» όσο γίνεται περισσότερα «λαβαίνω / λαμβάνω». Αλλά, επειδή σήμερα διάβαζα κάποια σχόλια στο διαδίκτυο και είχε πήξει το μάτι μου στην ανορθογραφία και την ασυνταξία (για να μην πω για τις κουταμάρες), τούτο το γραμματάκι ήταν όαση.


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2013)

Η Μαριφαίη μιλά αυτή τη στιγμή στο κανάλι της Βουλής.

Gaudeamus hodie
Translatores juvenes
Let the competition winners
Now receive their rightful praise
See them smiling here before us
On this glad and glorious day
As we sing this happy chorus
“Unis dans la diversité”

Saluons l’intelligence
De ces jeunes traducteurs
Qui de rimes, synonymes
Et jeux de mots n’ont pas peur!
Ni grammaire ni vocabulaire
Ne posent obstacle à leur génie
Pour nous plaire ils rendent claire
L’âme même du texte écrit!

Sprachenlernen bringt zusammen
Europäer so wie wir
Nos acerca unos a otros
Makes our understanding clear
Übersetzen bindet wieder
Was Kultur so oft geteilt
Alle Leut’ verstheh’n sich wieder,
Wo sein sanfter Flügel weit

¡Viva Europa! ¡Vivan las lenguas!
¡Vivan los traductores!
¡Que florescan! ¡que prosperent!
May they flourish always


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2013)

...
Δροσιστικό, Εαρίωνα, αναζωογονητικό! :)

Καλημέρα.

Refreshing.


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κι εκείνο το «λάμβανα» («όταν λάμβανα το φάκελο») — πρέπει να μάθουμε να κάνουμε «παίρνω» όσο γίνεται περισσότερα «λαβαίνω / λαμβάνω».


Δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω το κείμενο, γιατί δεν μου το φόρτωνε, αλλά έτσι καθολικά και παιδευτικά ("πρέπει να μάθουμε") που το θέτεις, ένιωσα την ανάγκη να δηλώσω την κάθετη αντίρρησή μου. Αν...κουαλιφάρεις, θα λοξέψω κι εγώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2013)

Η καλή μετάφραση είναι εδώ: http://ec.europa.eu/translatores/archive/2012_files/el_el.pdf
Μην κολλάς στο «πρέπει». Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πω «θα νιώσουμε όλοι καλά και η γλώσσα καλύτερα». Η ουσία βρίσκεται στο «όσο γίνεται περισσότερα». Προφανώς υπάρχουν «λαμβάνω» και «λαβαίνω» με τα οποία μπορούμε να ζήσουμε. Αυτό το «λάμβανα» δεν ανήκει σ' αυτά.


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2013)

Ναι, ξέρω πού είναι, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου το φορτώνει.
Ίσως γίνομαι σπαστικός, αλλά δεν με καλύπτει ούτε η νέα διατύπωση, που δεν αλλάζει την ουσία (δεν έχω φοβία με το ρήμα 'πρέπει'). Με την ουσία, δηλ. το "όσο γίνεται περισσότερα", εξακολουθώ να διαφωνώ, γιατί δεν είναι ποσοτικό το θέμα, αλλά ποιοτικό. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που το λαβαίνω/λαμβάνω είναι πιο καλό. Αντιλαμβάνομαι κατά κύριο λόγο το λαβαίνω/λαμβάνω ως receive και το παίρνω ως take. Για το συγκεκριμένο της Φαίης, φυσικά, εξακολουθώ να μην έχω προσωπική άποψη, εκτός κι αν το παραθέσεις. Θα εμπιστευόμουν το συνήθως έξοχο κριτήριό σου, αν δεν διαφωνούσα με τη γενική σου τοποθέτηση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2013)

Τελικά θα το δεχτώ κι εγώ εδώ πέρα, επειδή είναι γιαγιά που το γράφει και βρίσκεται στην ίδια πρόταση με ένα «διακατείχε», οπότε κάνει λίγο γιαγιαδίστικο ύφος: «...μου λείπουν πολύ τα γράμματα, όπως αυτά που μου έστελνε ο παππούς σου όταν ήμασταν αρραβωνιασμένοι. Τι συναίσθημα με διακατείχε όταν λάμβανα τον φάκελο, όταν τον άνοιγα και όταν ανακάλυπτα τα τόσο κομψά γράμματά του». Αλλά δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα το «λαβαίνω» σε άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, με φακέλλους και με γράμματα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2013)

...
Μια που το ψειρίζουμε, σ' αυτή την πρόταση, παρά την παρουσία του _διακατείχε_, ίσως να προτιμούσα το «λάβαινα» από το στόμα ή το χέρι της γιαγιάς, γιατί το ένα κλικ πιο πάνω «λάμβανα» με το γράμμα ιδίως μου φαίνεται όχι μόνο ένα κλικ πιο πάνω, αφού το «έλαβα γράμμα» ή το «λαβαίνω γράμμα» έρχεται πιο φυσιολογικά λόγω συχνής χρήσης σε όχι τόσο ανεβασμένο ύφος όπως το _λαμβάνω-λάμβανα_.

Ίσως βέβαια να κρίνω εξ ιδίων τ' αλλούτερα, γιατί η δικιά μου η γιαγιά _λάβαινε_ συχνά γράμματα, με δυο γιους στην ξενιτιά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να _λάμβανε_ ποτέ, μόνο υποσχετικές όταν «είχε λαμβάνειν». Και στην Ανάσταση το φως δεν το λάμβανε, το λάβαινε όμως, μετά το «δεύτε λάβετε». Αντιλαβού; Σώσον, ελέησόν με.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ήθελα να ψειρίσουμε τη μετάφραση — γι' αυτό μάλιστα δεν πρόσεξα ότι το «λάμβανα» θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί και απόπειρα για πιο καθαρευουσιάνικο γράψιμο (που δεν είναι, δεν ταιριάζει με το υπόλοιπο γραφτό). Περισσότερο ήθελα να πω ότι είναι πολλά τα «λαμβάνω» που με ενοχλούνε (και ελπίζω να είναι τα ίδια με εκείνα που νομίζω ότι ενοχλούν τον Κώστα  ).


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2013)

...
Ε, ναι, άδικο είναι το ψείρισμα της μετάφρασης αυτής, κι αδίκως το κάναμε, αν το κάναμε. Χίλια μπράβο στην κοπέλα, να προκόψει και ν' αξιωθούμε κι εμείς να την καμαρώσουμε αργότερα. Γενικότερα όμως έχει ενδιαφέρον η κουβέντα. 
Έλαβον γνώσιν.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2015)

...
*Ο Θανάσης Κυριακίδης από την Καβάλα μεταξύ των νικητών του διαγωνισμού Juvenes Translatores της ΕΕ για νεαρούς μεταφραστές*
Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, Αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα, 2-2-2015

Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή ανακοίνωσε σήμερα τα ονόματα των 28 νικητών του ετήσιου μεταφραστικού διαγωνισμού 'Juvenes Translatores'. Από την Ελλάδα νικητής αναδείχτηκε ο *Θανάσης Κυριακίδης από το Γενικό Λύκειο Νέας Περάμου στην Καβάλα*. Ο Θανάσης, μαζί με άλλους είκοσι επτά μαθητές Λυκείου, έναν από κάθε χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, αναδείχτηκε νικητής στον διαγωνισμό, στον οποίον συμμετείχαν πάνω από 3.000 μαθητές από 740 σχολεία όλης της Ευρώπης. Ο Θανάσης και όλοι οι "εκκολαπτόμενοι" μεταφραστές θα ταξιδέψουν στις Βρυξέλλες στις 16 Απριλίου για να παραλάβουν τα βραβεία τους από την *Αντιπρόεδρο της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής Κρισταλίνα Γκεοργκίεβα.
*
Ο *Θανάσης* που μετέφρασε από τα πολωνικά είναι δίγλωσσος αφού η μητέρα του είναι Πολωνή. Η βράβευσή του είναι ακόμη πιο αξιοσημείωτη αφού μετέφρασε χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσει λεξικό. Η *Κατερίνα Αράπογλου*, η επιβλέπουσα καθηγήτρια στο ΓΕΛ Νέας Περάμου, φρόντισε να μυήσει τα παιδιά που συμμετείχαν στο διαγωνισμό στα μυστικά της καλής μετάφρασης. Αξιοσημείωτη είναι επίσης η δουλειά που κάνουν και οι υπόλοιποι καθηγητές των φιλολογικών μαθημάτων στο εν λόγω σχολείο, δεδομένου ότι η καλή μετάφραση απαιτεί πάνω απ' όλα καλή γνώση και της μητρικής γλώσσας.

"Η γνώση ξένων γλωσσών μάς ενώνει, γιατί έτσι μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε μεταξύ μας πέρα από γεωγραφικά σύνορα και εθνικότητες. Οι γλώσσες αποτελούν σημαντικό εφόδιο για τη ζωή σας αλλά και για την επαγγελματική σας σταδιοδρομία. Με τον διαγωνισμό αυτό θέλουμε να ενθαρρύνουμε τους μαθητές να μαθαίνουν ξένες γλώσσες, να τις χρησιμοποιούν και έτσι να γίνουν μέρος της ευρωπαϊκής μας οικογένειας," δήλωσε *η Αντιπρόεδρος κα Γκεοργκίεβα*.

Φέτος, οι συμμετέχοντες στον διαγωνισμό 'Juvenes Translatores' μετέφρασαν κείμενα με θέμα την ευρωπαϊκή ταυτότητα. Τα κείμενα αυτά συντάχθηκαν ειδικά για τον διαγωνισμό από επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, οι οποίοι επίσης διόρθωσαν και βαθμολόγησαν τις μεταφράσεις. Παρόλο που όλα τα πρωτότυπα κείμενα αφορούσαν το ίδιο θέμα, το προσέγγιζαν από πολύ διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες, όπως π.χ. των ποδοσφαιρόφιλων, του πώς βλέπουν οι Αμερικανοί την Ευρώπη ή του Τσέχου βασιλιά του 15[SUP]th[/SUP] αιώνα που ήθελε να ενώσει ολόκληρη την ευρωπαϊκή ήπειρο. Ειδική ομάδα γλωσσομαθών μερίμνησε ώστε όλα τα κείμενα να έχουν ανάλογο επίπεδο δυσκολίας.

Οι συμμετέχοντες μαθητές είχαν τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξουν έναν από τους 552 πιθανούς συνδυασμούς, ανάμεσα στις 24 επίσημες γλώσσες τις ΕΕ. Φέτος, οι μαθητές χρησιμοποίησαν 148 γλωσσικούς συνδυασμούς, όπως από τσέχικα προς ισπανικά, από πολωνικά προς ελληνικά, από πολωνικά προς σουηδικά και από ισπανικά προς βουλγαρικά. Όλοι οι νικητές επέλεξαν να μεταφράσουν προς τη γλώσσα που κατείχαν καλύτερα, κάτι που συνήθως κάνουν και οι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές όλων των οργάνων της ΕΕ.
[...]

Η ανακοίνωση των αποτελεσμάτων, εδώ.

*17χρονος από την Καβάλα, γιος αγρότη, ο νικητής του πανευρωπαϊκού διαγωνισμού μετάφρασης*

Η ανάγκη για επικοινωνία με τη γιαγιά του και άλλα στενά συγγενικά του πρόσωπα, τον οδήγησαν στην εμπειρική εκμάθηση της μητρικής γλώσσας της μητέρας του.

Ήταν αυτή η ανάγκη, που μαζί με τη θέληση και την επιθυμία της συμμετοχής, τον ανέδειξαν ως τον Έλληνα νικητή του ετήσιου πανευρωπαϊκού διαγωνισμού μετάφρασης «Juvenes Translatores» (νεαροί μεταφραστές).

Ο 17χρονος μαθητής της Γ' τάξης του Γενικού Λυκείου Νέας Περάμου του Δήμου Παγγαίου Καβάλας, Θανάσης Κυριακίδης διακρίθηκε μεταξύ 3.000 μαθητών από συνολικά 740 σχολεία από ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη, μεταφράζοντας ένα κείμενο από τα ελληνικά στα πολωνικά, χωρίς τη χρήση λεξικού.
[...]

*Τα παιδιά της επαρχίας αναζητούν την «ευκαιρία»*
Συζητώντας ο δημοσιογράφος του Αθηναϊκού Πρακτορείου με τον Θανάση Κυριακίδη και την καθηγήτριά του στην αγγλική γλώσσα Κατερίνα Αράπογλου -και στη συνέχεια με τα παιδιά της υπόλοιπης διαγωνιστικής ομάδας, την Αγγελική Χαραλαμπίδου, τον Κυριάκο Οφλίδη, τον Χαράλαμπο Γραντζίδη και τον Λεωνίδα Κλειτσιώτη- διαπίστωσε ότι κοινή συνισταμένη είναι η «ευκαιρία» που αναζητούν τα παιδιά της επαρχίας.





Η διαγωνιστική ομάδα του Γενικού Λυκείου Νέας Περάμου αποτελούμενη από τους: Θανάση Κυριακίδη [δεξιά], Αγγελική Χαραλαμπίδου, Κυριάκο Οφλίδη, Χαράλαμπο Γραντζίδη και Λεωνίδα Κλειτσιώτη

Γι' αυτή την «ευκαιρία» μίλησε και ο διευθυντής του σχολείου Χαράλαμπος Αυγερινάκης και δεν έκρυψε τη χαρά του για την επιτυχία του 17χρονου Θανάση, αλλά και τη διάκριση του ίδιου του σχολείου, που αποτελεί μια από τις καλύτερα οργανωμένες σχολικές μονάδες της χώρας.

Το Γενικό Λύκειο της Νέας Περάμου βρίσκεται στην άκρη του παραθαλάσσιου οικισμού, με πληθυσμό 2000 μόνιμους κατοίκους που τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες σχεδόν δεκαπλασιάζονται. Καθώς ανεβαίνεις τα σκαλιά του σχολείου νιώθεις μια θετική αύρα να σε καταλαμβάνει, μια ζεστασιά. Φωτεινοί διάδρομοι, γλάστρες με λουλούδια, κάδρα και φωτογραφίες από τις δράσεις των μαθητών του σχολείου. Το σχολείο διαθέτει δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη, αίθουσα προβολής, εργαστήρια χημείας, τεχνολογίας και γυμναστήριο. Όσο για τις αίθουσες διδασκαλίας σε... ταξιδεύουν στη φύση και τον κόσμο. Κάθε αίθουσα αποτελεί και μια διαφορετική ενότητα: ζούγκλα, βυθός, διάστημα, κυβισμός. Όλες ζωγραφισμένες από τους μαθητές και τους καθηγητές τους!
Τόσο ο Θανάσης όσο και τα άλλα παιδιά της διαγωνιστικής ομάδας μιλούν για ένα άριστο σχολικό περιβάλλον, όπου η επικοινωνία μαθητών και καθηγητών είναι ζεστή και ουσιαστική και όλοι μαζί λειτουργούν σαν μια ομάδα.

«Η συμμετοχή των παιδιών στον διαγωνισμό ήταν πραγματικά μια γιορτή γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή συμφωνήσαμε πως συμμετέχουμε όχι για να βγούμε πρώτοι αλλά για να βιώσουμε την εμπειρία της συμμετοχής» λέει στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ η καθηγήτρια Κατερίνα Αράπογλου.

*Ποιος πίστευε στη νίκη;*
Στο ερώτημα αν πραγματικά πίστευαν ότι θα κερδίσουν, η απάντηση ήρθε πρώτα από το διευθυντή του σχολείου Χαράλαμπο Αυγερινάκη: «Δυσκολεύεσαι να το πιστέψεις, όταν αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι από την Ελλάδα συμμετέχουν μεγάλες σχολικές μονάδες, ορισμένες από τις οποίες έχουν και παράδοση στην εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών από τους μαθητές τους. Αλλά στη ζωή ποτέ δεν λες ποτέ!».

Η Κατερίνα Αράπογλου προσεγγίζει το θέμα με αρκετή δόση ρεαλισμού: «Νομίζω ότι βασική αρχή των σχολείων της επαρχίας πρέπει να είναι η καλλιέργεια πίστης και αυτοπεποίθησης προς τους μαθητές για τον λόγο ότι τα παιδιά των μικρών κοινωνιών δεν έχουν τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες με τους μαθητές των μεγάλων πόλεων ή αστικών κέντρων. Έτσι, λοιπόν, ορισμένες φορές αυτοί οι μαθητές διακατέχονται από μια ηττοπάθεια. Το σχολείο επιβάλλεται να διασκεδάσει αυτή την ηττοπάθεια, να ανεβάσει την αυτοπεποίθηση των παιδιών και μέσα από τις εκπαιδευτικές και κοινωνικές δράσεις που εφαρμόζει να ανατρέψει την κακή εννοούμενη επαρχιώτικη αντίληψη που υπάρχει».

Όσο για τον Θανάση πιστεύει ότι η προτροπή και η ενθάρρυνση της καθηγήτριάς του αλλά και των γονιών του ήταν αρκετά για να πιστέψει αρχικά ότι μπορεί να συμμετάσχει ισάξια μαζί με όλους τους άλλους μαθητές από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. «Εφόσον συμμετέχεις ισάξια, άρα σου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία που ζητούσες, οπότε τότε μπορείς να έχεις πίστη στον εαυτό σου ότι θα τα καταφέρεις, όσο δύσκολο και αν φάνταζε αυτό στο δικό μου μυαλό» τονίζει.

*Η ζωή στη Φωλιά*
Παιδί αγροτικής οικογένειας, ο Θανάσης Κυριακίδης από το κατάφυτο ορεινό χωριό Φωλιά του Δήμου Παγγαίου είναι το μεγαλύτερο από τα τρία παιδιά. Ο πατέρας του αγρότης από την Ελλάδα γνωρίστηκε με την μητέρα του, όταν αυτή ήρθε από την Πολωνία πριν από 20 χρόνια, μαζί με τη μητέρα της.

Ο Θανάσης χρειάζεται να διανύσει καθημερινά 30 χιλιόμετρα με το υπεραστικό λεωφορείο για να πάει στο σχολείο του και μάλιστα σε ένα οδικό δίκτυο που παρά τις βελτιωτικές παρεμβάσεις που έγιναν παρουσιάζει μορφολογικές δυσκολίες. Κάθε πρωί ξυπνάει στις 06.30 για να είναι έγκαιρα στο σχολείο και δεν κρύβει ότι έξι χρόνια μετά, το πρωινό ξύπνημα αλλά και η επιστροφή στο σχολείο ύστερα από επτά ώρες μάθημα τον έχουν κάπως κουράσει.

Παρ' όλα αυτά δεν νιώθει ότι στερείται κάτι, αντιθέτως δηλώνει ευχαριστημένος από τη ζωή στο χωριό, συντροφιά με τους φίλους και τις άριστες σχέσεις που έχει με τους συμμαθητές του. Προτιμάει το διάβασμα και την ενασχόληση με την πληροφορική.

Εξομολογείται ότι πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο, η καθηγήτρια της φιλολογίας στο σχολείο τους έδωσε την ευκαιρία να προσεγγίσουν με διαφορετική ματιά τη λογοτεχνία και την ποίηση. Έκτοτε, ξεκίνησε τη δική του αναζήτηση και μέχρι σήμερα έχει διαβάσει πολλά λογοτεχνικά βιβλία.
[...]


Το μετάφρασμα που διακρίθηκε βρίσκεται εκεί.




https://www.facebook.com/translatores/posts/10152746159404010


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2016)

Earion said:


> ...
> Gaudeamus hodie
> Translatores juvenes
> ...
> ...



Gaudeamus igitur (1962) - The Escorts






Vivat academia!
Vivant professores!
Vivat membrum quodlibet;
Vivant membra quaelibet;
Semper sint in flores.

Vivant omnes virgines
Faciles, formosae.
Vivant et mulieres
Tenerae, amabiles,
Bonae, laboriosae.


Doo-wop in Latin.


----------

